# 400 million new records to NICS



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Including arrest reports and probation/parole documentation. When did an arrest report represent Due Process?

https://www.guns.com/2018/07/11/report-fbi-will-add-400-million-new-records-to-nics/


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just a back Door way to deny 2nd Amendment rights buy reporting arrests rather than confining to convictions or court orders. Look at how restraining orders are abused. Same with arrest reports.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

A memorandum of arrest is just a document provided to the prosecutor's office indicating that a law enforcement officer believed he had probable cause to make an arrest, that the arrest took place within their justification, and to document their findings, evidence, witnesses, timelines, and other information. The prosecutors office then uses this information (and audio/video) to determine if the officer met his burden of proof, followed proper criminal procedures, and if charges should be filed with the court. Then it is up to the grand jury to indict the arrested or a circuit court judge to affirm reasonable suspicion/probable cause and jurisdiction. Then after various motion and other hearings the case may proceed to a jury trial or a court trial. If ALL of that takes place and the person is convicted, they are a criminal. Before that specific point, they are presumed innocent by the court and this none of that information should have anything to do with NICS.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

patrioteer said:


> If ALL of that takes place and the person is convicted, they are a criminal. Before that specific point, they are presumed innocent by the court and this none of that information should have anything to do with NICS.


The key piece without a doubt. Arrest in of itself means nothing and certainly not due process or an indication whether someone can exercise rights or not.


----------

